# Dipole Antenna Insulators



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Would the approx 3/8th inch thick white polyethylene plastic used in cutting boards be suitable for using to make the center insulators and end insulators for homemade dipole antennas?? If so the price is really right - FREE (if you re-purpose older cutting boards that need replacing anyway).


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Super. Should work great. I made several dipoles using something similar.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't see why it wouldn't work like a champ.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

The engineer in me would say double it up, but sounds great!

SC


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We use pieces cut from old 5-gallon plastic buckets. Same idea. Put several holes in each one and thread the wire and tie-off rope through to spread the load. Ditto with the center piece. Lots of wire dipoles stored here for contesting and Field Day use.

73 de Peg


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

In an Army Survival Course I took a lifetime ago, we used the plastic spoons from field rations as insulators for antennas made from WD-1 "commo" wire or "field wire" and bamboo rods - the little white plastic spoons, not the longer brown plastic spoons used in MREs today. I suppose the brown spoons could also be used, but I have not utilized them in that way, so I cannot attest to their effectiveness.

Holes can be drilled into the plastic easily with the sharp tip of a knife.

If that can be used, I say cutting board plastic sould be used as well.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

That will work...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is a site, that gives other ideas for home brewed antenna insulators from discarded materials. 

$4 SPECIAL

In the past while camping for work - I even used the handles from a couple of broken plastic spoons/ forks, as an insulator for an end fed wire. I had heated a discarded nail over a campfire, in order to melt a hole in the ends, and it worked like a champ.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Good article - suitably irreverent for Homesteadingtoday.com. I think I will use my old plastic cutting board that needs replacing due to uncleanable knife cuts in it after all. The cost is surely right - it didn't cost more than about $5.99 when new and it will make 10-12 end insulators and a couple of center mounts. How far wrong can I go with that?? In fact since I am going to help construct antennas for Field Day next Friday, I think I will take a hand full along to see what the others think of them.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always just used nylon zip ties for my insulators. Never had a cutting board to spare.


----------

